# Zoforbit: A Space Odyssey



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

ZOFO Duet
Zoforbit: A Space Odyssey

Release Date May 27, 2014
Duration01:09:17
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Recording DateSeptember 4, 2013 - September 6, 2013
Recording Location
Sono Luminus Studios, Boyce, Virginia

*Blu-Ray Disc 
pure audio*


----------

